# SR20DE RWD Cap vs KA24DE Cap



## nissantuner22 (Dec 21, 2004)

Pretty straight forward. I recall someone saying the KA24DE distributor cap can be used on a RWD SR20DE. Your wrong! Although they look the same, and are exactly the same wide, the mounting holes are in different locations. Can the KA be modified to work? Its possible. However, its not a direct bolt on. Heres some pics for comparision purposes.


----------

